# Father and sons looking for club or small lease



## geo12hunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Looking for a place for me and my two 13 yr old boys to bow hunt with in about 30 to 45 mins of cordele don't mind paying for quality land or low member ship club


----------



## geo12hunter (Jan 24, 2013)

Bump


----------



## geo12hunter (Jan 26, 2013)

ttt


----------



## geo12hunter (Jan 28, 2013)

Still looking


----------



## geo12hunter (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## mguthrie (Feb 7, 2013)

*Hunt club*

Pm sent


----------



## geo12hunter (Feb 9, 2013)

really looking for bow only


----------



## geo12hunter (Feb 24, 2013)

Bump


----------



## flywayman (Feb 26, 2013)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## geo12hunter (Mar 19, 2013)

haven't sealed the deal yet!!!


----------



## geo12hunter (Mar 26, 2013)

Got it done thanks GON


----------



## badbull123 (Mar 27, 2013)

Our club is a family orinT club with values to respect others and the landowner!!! We have children out there at all times!!! The club name is little river hunting club... It's on Facebook where you can look it up!!! But only a few of the photos are there!!! We have an abundance of wild turkeys, nice deer, and wild hogs!!!! We have a campsite with running water and power pole!! And a swimming pool for the kids in the summertime!! The cleaning station is covered and on a concrete slab with hoist and lights with stainless steel cutting tables and running water!!! We have a little over 4000 acres that butts up to the omuggee river and comes out to hwy 129!! Folsom creek runs though the middle of the land!! We like to keep around 20 to 24 paying members!!! Last few years the dues have been 1350$!!! And we like to keep it there.. We will be glad to show the land on Fridays or Saturdays per appointments!!! Since turkey season is in.... If still interested let me know and can go from there!!! Land located in Wilcox co abbeville ga


----------

